# MJM Autohaus :: VWVortex DEALS ON STOPTECH BIG BRAKE KITS!



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2009)

* ~ MJM AUTOHAUS HAS UNBEATABLE DEALS ON STOPTECH BIG BRAKE KITS, STAINLESS LINES, HAWK BRAKE PADS, OEM ROTORS, AND MORE ~ *








Deals, deals, deals, deals at MJM Autohaus (http://www.mjmautohaus.com) on StopTech Big Brake Kits, Power Slot Rotors, Mintex and Hawk Performance Pads, OEM braking components, and more! MJM is one of the premier brake product outlets for your Audi in the Southern United States. As Warehouse Distributors for Hawk, StopTech, Power Slot, and *NEUSPEED*, we can supply you with big brake kits, performance or OEM pads, performance or OEM rotors, stainless steel brake lines, and more!
*STOPTECH:*
WANT TO GO BIG?!?!? StopTech Big Brake Kits give your Audi that "Super Car" look and feel, and exceed stock performance in two areas. First off, larger rotors increase heat capacity. Secondly, stiffer calipers and stainless steel lines reduce system compliance. The key, however, is to increase heat capacity and reduce compliance without upsetting the stock front to rear brake torque ratio. If the brake upgrade you select adds too much front torque (as many do), you reduce your car's ability to utilize the tractive capacity of all of the tires to the maximum practical extent (even on ABS equipped cars) and you therefore create performance sacrifices. In addition, too many pistons or pistons that are too large will make the brake pedal much more difficult to modulate, which limits a driver's control of brake input on the race track.

Advantages of StopTech over other brake upgrades:
* Less Brake Fade
* Firmer Brake Pedal
* Better Brake Modulation 
* Shorter Stopping Distances

Feature Benefit Summary:
* Track testing of new applications ensures optimum performance
* Balanced Brake Upgrades™ with optimum brake bias offer the shortest stopping distance with the best pedal feel
* The stiffest aftermarket calipers with patented bridge result in better clamping under hard braking and less pad taper
* Our patented AeroRotors® with the best airflow available result in better cooling, less fade and longer rotor and pad life
What's included?
1) Calipers 
2) Street performance pads
2) Caliper mounting brackets
3) Stainless steel braided lines
4) 2-piece floating directional AeroRotors with hats (pre-assembled)








*NOTE:* _Blue, gold and yellow calipers have a 30-45 day lead time at an extra cost. Silver calipers are no extra charge, but do have a 30-45 day lead time._








MJM Autohaus now offers StopTech's anti-corrosion gold zinc coating for all AeroRotors. The coating benefits customers who live in cold climates where snow and road salt are commonly encountered, and customers who would prefer to not have visible surface rust on the vanes and outer circumference of their rotors. Zinc coating does not have a negative environmental impact like other coatings. PM us about pricing.
*VWVORTEX PRICING**:*
Because there are so many different combos to go with on a StopTech Big Brake Kit, we ask that you contact us here through the Vortex for a price quote and for the best deal on anything StopTech. Simply send me, Mark here at MJM, an IM through the forums and I'll get back to you immediately. We also offer "VWVortex Member Specials" on Hawk Performance Brake Pads, too, so be sure to IM me for the best deal on the planet on any Hawk Performance Pads we stock.
AIM: VollmerDudeMJM 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: MJM Autohaus :: VWVortex DEALS ON STOPTECH BIG BRAKE KITS! ([email protected])*

*<---- IM ME FOR THE BEST DEALS ON STOPTECH OR HAWK. CHECK OUR SITE FOR ALL OTHER SPECIALS ON OTHER PADS AND ROTORS!*


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

you guys sell the Caliper mounting brackets by themself?? for the porsche boxster non s calipers??
only part i need


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: (LuEdaGreat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LuEdaGreat* »_you guys sell the Caliper mounting brackets by themself?? for the porsche boxster non s calipers??
only part i need

At this point we do not have a source for these components, sorry about that.


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Tempting what wheel size and offset is required for an 06 GTI I am a little woried as I have to run snows in the winter


----------



## Germanengineered (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (ajz9415)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ajz9415* »_Tempting what wheel size and offset is required for an 06 GTI I am a little woried as I have to run snows in the winter

Yeah i wanna know to, i run 16" steels in the winter.


----------



## commanderb94 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Mark - Being these are 328mm rotors I guess I'd need 18s so that answers my first question. However what offset would you recommend?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: (commanderb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *commanderb94* »_Mark - Being these are 328mm rotors I guess I'd need 18s so that answers my first question. However what offset would you recommend?

If you go to http://www.everythingbrakes.com , they have a wheel fitment guide for your car that you can print out and see if it is going to work for your vehicle.
Once you get to the main page, you will need to click on the StopTech link. From there you will find all the tech data that you need.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: MJM Autohaus :: VWVortex DEALS ON STOPTECH BIG BRAKE KITS! ([email protected])*

All IM's have been responded to.


----------



## Teutonic turbo (Mar 13, 2004)

What kind of deal can you offer your friends to the north on a Stoptech brake kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2009)

All IM's have been responded to.


----------



## BigTimBigTurbo (Aug 13, 2007)

what kind of deals and saving would i be getting


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

Sent you a message on 9/30


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry guys, but Mark is no longer with us, thus this thread isn't being monitored.

This special is still good, but please contact us through our site at www.mjmautohaus.com for deals!


----------



## saylracer98 (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a new (2012) sportwagon and the front rotors are terribly glazed resulting in a bad grinding sound when stopping. I tried to get the dealer to step-up but, no luck. I'm interested in replacing the front rotors and pads with something of a higher quality than OE for road use only, not track use. Quiet and smooth is very important. What would you recommend?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2009)

All IM's have been responded to.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you for today's orders. All PMs have been received and will be responded to shortly; those of you with questions, check your PMs.


----------



## 22beast (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a stop tech big brake kit, will it fit on my 5 lug converted mk2?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

22beast said:


> I have a stop tech big brake kit, will it fit on my 5 lug converted mk2?


If it's for that particular 5-lug brake kit you have on your car, why wouldn't it?

Please give us call if you have any other questions about this inquiry. Thank you.


----------

